# Personality Profiles of Disney Princesses (Snow White, Ariel, Tiana)



## MD_analyst (Jan 29, 2018)

Just chose 4 random Disney princesses and came up with a brief personality profile for each of them (feel free to share your thoughts):

*Snow White*
_MBTI_: ESFJ
_Enneagram_: 7w6
_Hogwarts House_: Hufflepuff
_Big Five Breakdown_:
Openness- 75%
Conscientiousness- 70% 
Extraversion- 75%
Agreeableness- 90%
Neuroticism- 40%
_Four Temperaments Breakdown_:
Choleric- 30%
Melancholic- 50%
Sanguine- 80%
Phlegmatic- 75% 
_Multiple Intelligences Breakdown_:
Verbal-linguistic intelligence- 80%
Logical-mathematical intelligence- 50%
Visual-spatial intelligence- 70%
Musical intelligence- 80%
Naturalistic intelligence- 85%
Bodily-kinesthetic intelligence- 65%
Interpersonal intelligence- 90%
Intrapersonal intelligence- 85%

*Ariel*
_MBTI_: ENFP
_Enneagram_: 7w8
_Hogwarts House_: Gryffindor
_Big Five Breakdown_:
Openness- 80%
Conscientiousness- 50%
Extraversion- 70%
Agreeableness- 70%
Neuroticism- 50%
_Four Temperaments Breakdown_:
Choleric- 80%
Melancholic- 60%
Sanguine- 80%
Phlegmatic- 65% 
_Multiple Intelligences Breakdown_:
Verbal-linguistic intelligence- 70%
Logical-mathematical intelligence- 50% 
Visual-spatial intelligence- 80%
Musical intelligence- 85%
Naturalistic intelligence- 85%
Bodily-kinesthetic intelligence- 90%
Interpersonal intelligence- 80%
Intrapersonal intelligence- 70%

*Tiana*
_MBTI_: ISTJ
_Enneagram_: 1w2
_Hogwarts House_: Hufflepuff
_Big Five Breakdown_:
Openness- 65%
Conscientiousness- 85% 
Extraversion- 65%
Agreeableness- 65%
Neuroticism- 70%
_Four Temperaments Breakdown_:
Choleric- 75%
Melancholic- 75%
Sanguine- 65%
Phlegmatic- 70%
_Multiple Intelligences Breakdown_:
Verbal-linguistic intelligence- 75%
Logical-mathematical intelligence- 80%
Visual-spatial intelligence- 65%
Musical intelligence-70%
Naturalistic intelligence- 65%
Bodily-kinesthetic intelligence- 80%
Interpersonal intelligence- 70%
Intrapersonal intelligence- 80%

*Elsa*
_MBTI_: INTJ
_Enneagram_: 6w5
_Hogwarts House_: Slytherin
_Big Five Breakdown_:
Openness- 60%
Conscientiousness- 80% 
Extraversion- 55%
Agreeableness- 70%
Neuroticism- 75%
_Four Temperaments Breakdown_:
Choleric- 70%
Melancholic- 80%
Sanguine- 60%
Phlegmatic- 65% 
_Multiple Intelligences Breakdown_:
Verbal-linguistic intelligence- 70%
Logical-mathematical intelligence- 70%
Visual-spatial intelligence- 70%
Musical intelligence- 75%
Naturalistic intelligence- 65%
Bodily-kinesthetic intelligence- 70%
Interpersonal intelligence- 65%
Intrapersonal intelligence- 75%


----------

